# Trucker EDC



## ltburrows (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello everyone. I recently got my CDL and want to put together a bag for while I'm driving. Currently I have a small tool kit to patch my truck together, and the 10 essentials, and spare cords for my phone and GPS. Does anyone have any other suggestions? Thanks in advance


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
Why don't you post a little generalized info about yourself in the Introductions section?


----------



## ltburrows (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you for the reminder. I had it all types out but forgot to post it


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Water food shelter and heat.


----------



## ltburrows (Dec 8, 2014)

I should have elaborated more, this is in addition to my get home bag


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Water, a container to carry it in and a way to purify (replenish) it.
Food, MRE's or SOS bars the latter being denser and more compact yet either is a good choice.
Shelter which can be anything from a poncho/tarp to a tent. 
A knife which can be anything from a pocket knife on up to an esee or falkniven.
Three ways to star fire and tinder.
Cash and a bit of silver
Try to keep it as light as possible 25 to 30 lbs.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have heard that over the road drivers are not allowed to have a firearm in the cab of their truck. The State guys had said that a while back. Evidently your team mate can't be asleep on the bed and the bed has to be made anytime you are driving. So, a gun would be on my list.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Whether or not you can carry depends on the company you drive for and your ability to get a permit. With two permits you can be covered for over 36 states. If you are independent or own your rig the company has no say in what you carry in the cab or on your person. If it is a company truck then you should follow their rules if you want to work for them.


----------



## Major "Hawk" (Dec 6, 2015)

Hey Bro
I drove truck OTR for some years. I carried a EDC/BOB on my truck at all times. We both know there are areas where weather can become an issue. My best advice is too change out the bag items as per the time of seasons. Winter time i had in my EDC/BOB bag 
a) matches, and magnesium fire starter
b) Extra wool blanket, or micro-fleece
c) Extra thick socks, thermal underwear, wool cap/Baclava, and winter gloves. 
d) a bottle of water, and purification tablets. 
e) signal mirror, whistle, flare, or chem lights (8 hr) 
f) extra clothing, first aid kit
g) MRE's, and snacks. Usually light such as ( fruit bars, dried fruit, and so on)
In summer time it would change, but only the clothing type, and a few added summer items ( snake bite kit, bandana, or Shemaka, hat wide brim such as a Boonie hat, Camelback 100 ml water pack. 

All of this was in my truck. I never knew what type of items, or weather i would be in when i needed such items. I hope this helps as a start.


----------



## Major "Hawk" (Dec 6, 2015)

Handguns in a Commercial vehicle is outlawed by Federal Law. In some states like New York. If you are coaught with a handgun in the truck, it is an automatic 5 years prison sentence. Now if you were a local driver, and have a CCW from your state of residence, and drive only in that state. You shopuld call your DPS/DMV office to ask as to their State Law on Concealed/open carry in a commercial vehicle with a CCW. In Wisconsin if a driver has a CCW, and does not leave the state. We can carry in a commercial vehicle. 
I carried a gun in my truck at all times. Just had to hide it really good. With the X-Ray machines in place today at weigh stations. I'd be very sceptical as to carrying today. Especially if i were an OTR driver now.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Best or fortunes on that career path. Our 40 something year old Baby Boy tried if for a couple of years and decided it was not for him. As they used to say on the CB radio...The Good Lord gives us all kinds of good stuff..and assigns truck drivers to deliver it. May the Lord richly bless your ministry. The boy had a bunch of CD movies since he spent a lot of time stationary. You got plenty of those?


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Major "Hawk" said:


> Handguns in a Commercial vehicle is outlawed by Federal Law. In some states like New York. If you are coaught with a handgun in the truck, it is an automatic 5 years prison sentence. Now if you were a local driver, and have a CCW from your state of residence, and drive only in that state. You shopuld call your DPS/DMV office to ask as to their State Law on Concealed/open carry in a commercial vehicle with a CCW. In Wisconsin if a driver has a CCW, and does not leave the state. We can carry in a commercial vehicle.
> I carried a gun in my truck at all times. Just had to hide it really good. With the X-Ray machines in place today at weigh stations. I'd be very sceptical as to carrying today. Especially if i were an OTR driver now.


show me the reg on that dude right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! number page ect. I read the regs page by page when a drove OTR I read the whole the whole book and no were does it say no guns in any language -a buddy didn't belive me either and read the whole book just last summer and came to the exact conclusion he now carries what ever he feels like sometimes a handgun ,others a shotgun, sometimes even an AK. It is the companies that can have a no gun policy and most never even thought about it.


----------



## Major "Hawk" (Dec 6, 2015)

Well i see you must be a genius. Better call the local Federal Agency like the D.O.T, or F.M.C.S.A and ask. It is a well known fact that it is illegal to carry a handgun in a commercial vehicle. Did you ever drive a commercial vehicle in an OTR situation. Semi trucks are what we are discussing. I am an intelligent individual, and drove for 23 years in the capacity of an OTR driver. In the 70's you were allowed to carry a Shotgun, or rifle, but never a handgun. Do more research as mentioned above, before you tell someone something untrue, and get them in trouble. Unfortunately, i do not have the FMSCA rules and Regs book. I do not need it, as i drove long enough to know the rules. Though i have not driven in the last 7 years. I still keep up with all the news, rules, regulations, and laws pertaining to the trucking industry, as i have my own trucks.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Major "Hawk" said:


> Handguns in a Commercial vehicle is outlawed by Federal Law. In some states like New York. If you are coaught with a handgun in the truck, it is an automatic 5 years prison sentence. Now if you were a local driver, and have a CCW from your state of residence, and drive only in that state. You shopuld call your DPS/DMV office to ask as to their State Law on Concealed/open carry in a commercial vehicle with a CCW. In Wisconsin if a driver has a CCW, and does not leave the state. We can carry in a commercial vehicle.
> I carried a gun in my truck at all times. Just had to hide it really good. With the X-Ray machines in place today at weigh stations. I'd be very sceptical as to carrying today. Especially if i were an OTR driver now.


 False info in this post.



Major "Hawk" said:


> Well i see you must be a genius. Better call the local Federal Agency like the D.O.T, or F.M.C.S.A and ask. *It is a well known fact that it is illegal to carry a handgun in a commercial vehicle.* Did you ever drive a commercial vehicle in an OTR situation. Semi trucks are what we are discussing. I am an intelligent individual, and drove for 23 years in the capacity of an OTR driver. In the 70's you were allowed to carry a Shotgun, or rifle, but never a handgun. Do more research as mentioned above, before you tell someone something untrue, and get them in trouble. Unfortunately, i do not have the FMSCA rules and Regs book. I do not need it, as i drove long enough to know the rules. *Though i have not driven in the last 7 years.* I still keep up with all the news, rules, regulations, and laws pertaining to the trucking industry, as i have my own trucks.


Your Either mistaken or misinformed. My Son in law is a OTR trucker and he Carry's a handgun in the cab with CPL legally in most states in his travels. Sorry but your wrong for the most part.

From a Criminal Gun laywer-


> There is no provision in the Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Regulations; no provision of the Gun Control Act, and no BATFE regulation of which I am aware that prohibits carrying a firearms in a commercial vehicle, regardless of GVWR. One merely must remain in compliance with the firearms laws of the state (and where applicable, the locality) in which one finds one's self.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> *I have heard that over the road drivers are not allowed to have a firearm in the cab of their truck.* The State guys had said that a while back. Evidently your team mate can't be asleep on the bed and the bed has to be made anytime you are driving. So, a gun would be on my list.


 Not true its a myth.



> There is NO FEDERAL REGULATION prohibiting the carry of firearms in a commercial vehicle.
> This BS has been told to every driver since before CDL's came into existence and can't be backed up.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Okay boys settle down....their is only one fair way to settle this. Someone go down to the local truck stop and ask the bimbos hanging around the parking lot, what a trucker's EDC looks like.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Okay boys settle down....their is only one fair way to settle this. Someone go down to the local truck stop and ask the *bimbos hanging around the parking lot,* what a trucker's EDC looks like.


Those are called "Lot Lizards"


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Ummmm Hawg........personal first hand experience?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Ummmm Hawg........personal first hand experience?


Plenty of truckers in the family. Ive heard the jargon.

From a criminal Gun lawyer On Mi. gun owners


> Operating a commercial vehicle while carrying a handgun is not illegal. The only problems would be if 1) her employer does not allow carrying weapons, or 2) she has to enter property where is is illegal to possess a weapon.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yes sir I drove OTR Class A with all endorsements coast to coast and I specifically asked you to show me the reg in writing page # and all-YOU DIDN"T DO IT and you call me mistake and misinformed.
and lot lizard is the proper term for HO at the camp and cramp.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> yes sir I drove OTR Class A with all endorsements coast to coast and I specifically asked you to show me the reg in writing page # and all-YOU DIDN"T DO IT and you call me mistake and misinformed.
> and lot lizard is the proper term for HO at the camp and cramp.


Well It seems the major hawk posted all over the board last night but didn't hit this thread..... hmm imagine that!


----------



## Major "Hawk" (Dec 6, 2015)

Well lets see. It is not in the regs, due to them regs being around since the 70's. Gun Concealed carry was not around. Most states and by federal regulations even in the 70's you were only legal to carry a shotgun, unloaded in a commercial vehicle. I talked to a DPS officer, and the DOJ in my State. Unless you are an intrastate driver with a CCP, even if it has reciprocity with other states. You may not cross state lines in a commercial vehicle even with a CCP. They have not changed those reg books since i started driving in 1991, and my father and grandfather before that. But it is okay, you do what you feel is right, and i am sure you will see the light as to what the rules are. Have nice day.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Major "Hawk" said:


> Well lets see. It is not in the regs, due to them regs being around since the 70's. Gun Concealed carry was not around. Most states and by federal regulations even in the 70's you were only legal to carry a shotgun, unloaded in a commercial vehicle. I talked to a DPS officer, and the DOJ in my State. Unless you are an intrastate driver with a CCP, even if it has reciprocity with other states. You may not cross state lines in a commercial vehicle even with a CCP. They have not changed those reg books since i started driving in 1991, and my father and grandfather before that. But it is okay, you do what you feel is right, and i am sure you will see the light as to what the rules are. Have nice day.


That was then and this is now. You are dead wrong. And your too pig headed to do any research. I gave you some info from a couple of criminal gun lawyers but I guess you couldn't comprehend that information. So be it! But you still WRONG and you really shouldn't give out such false information.
You have nothing to back up your poor information. Now go sit in the corner until I tell you you can come out.


----------



## Major "Hawk" (Dec 6, 2015)

I see your sad information, and if you had a brain in your head. I too have re read the regulations. Maybe you should stop using an ambulance chasing lawyer, and go to the real heart of the issue. The Federal Government such as in the DOT office in Washington.D.C. Crossing state lines in a commercial vehicle with a handgun. Though there may be some exceptions in that the reciprocity of a CCW in a commercial vehicle does not constitute the same as a car, R.V, or such. You are talking a whole different ball game. I guess you have all the required permits to travel in every state legally, as even having the FL, and UTAH permits you in every state. There are a few states that do not recognize any other states CCW. So if you travel into these states you are in violation of their law. I would imagine that driving dedicated lanes, or in a regional situation where those few states had reciprocity to your state does not qualify as OTR.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Major "Hawk" said:


> I see your sad information, and if you had a brain in your head. I too have re read the regulations. Maybe you should stop using an ambulance chasing lawyer, and go to the real heart of the issue. The Federal Government such as in the DOT office in Washington.D.C. Crossing state lines in a commercial vehicle with a handgun. Though there may be some exceptions in that the reciprocity of a CCW in a commercial vehicle does not constitute the same as a car, R.V, or such. You are talking a whole different ball game. I guess you have all the required permits to travel in every state legally, as even having the FL, and UTAH permits you in every state. There are a few states that do not recognize any other states CCW. So if you travel into these states you are in violation of their law. I would imagine that driving dedicated lanes, or in a regional situation where those few states had reciprocity to your state does not qualify as OTR.


You mention 2 states. Big deal! In your post you said most states. 2 states does not equal most states. Your a tool! And your wrong still. You just cant find anything to prove the diarrhea of bad info that comes from you mouth can you! Post up the info if you can.


----------



## Major "Hawk" (Dec 6, 2015)

And you would not make a pimple on a real mans ass. Go ride your Jap crap motorbike. I do not need to prove anything,especially to a person who is answering a question and they never drove OTR, or probably ever seen the inside of a semi. Have a nice life, and keep telling people they can drive a CMV with a CCW OTR. OTR means every state. Not all CCW's have reciprocity and local, county jurisdictions are all different, just as states are.


----------



## Major "Hawk" (Dec 6, 2015)

You are Gods gift to everything. A jack of all trades and a master of none.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Major "Hawk" said:


> And you would not make a pimple on a real mans ass. Go ride your Jap crap motorbike. I do not need to prove anything,especially to a person who is answering a question and they never drove OTR, or probably ever seen the inside of a semi. Have a nice life, and keep telling people they can drive a CMV with a CCW OTR. OTR means every state. Not all CCW's have reciprocity and local, county jurisdictions are all different, just as states are.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

And don't forget .... Yo Mamma!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

His Mama-


----------



## Major "Hawk" (Dec 6, 2015)

Show me the Regs as to where it is legal. You cannot as it is not in there. Federal succeeds State, and there is no federal regulation that states it in any book


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Major "Retard" said:


> Show me the Regs as to where it is legal. You cannot as it is not in there. Federal succeeds State, and there is no federal regulation that states it in any book


So you have been gone since Feb 10th and you just now decide to post more false info on crap you know nothing about. For Christ sake your an dipstick show me where its illegal in all states Oh you can't. Now go away!


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

I thought the law of this land was that if it were not deemed illegal then it was assumed legal... not that unless it was deemed legal it was assumed illegal...but then again...what do I know...I never drove OTR with a CCP in the USA....I'm just a FNG.


----------

